# -

## Dmitultimate

, ,      17.06.2015 ()          ???  !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> , ,      17.06.2015 ()          ???  !

  ...Google !

----------


## wap-poltava

-      ,       -    .
17.06  -    793  -.     17.44,   .  (3   75 ,  25 ).
     .  .   .  23.48    . 18.06  06.18     63  -(  13     273 ).
 ,     ,     ,  ...

----------


## Sky

> ...Google !

     ,    ?   ,     "   ".  

> , :
> 10.              (     Google/Yandex).

----------


## Dmitultimate

!👍

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,    ?   ,     "   ".

----------


## Tiramisu

- ?    ...

----------


## wap-poltava

(59 -  471 -)   -  .
,   63 -      , ,    13  .
     ,        375 -   17        23.02      12.33 18 (   , 36 , 25   65 ,     161 ,   106    45 ),     http://booking.uz.gov.ua/ru/ .
        (       3,     100 ,  12.40 ,  13.45, 14.40, 15.15              http://bus.com.ua/cgi-bin/tablo.pl?as=480100
     ,                ,             ,             ,   ,   .

----------


## Tiramisu

> (59 -  471 -)   -

     .

----------

